# SeaChem Purigen



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I found this product and it sounds great almost too good to be true. Any of you use it? Do you recommend it at all? or is it just another nitrate factory?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I started to use it on two of my tanks. I can't comment on much yet but it does make the water pretty clear.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Works yes.
Risk is involved. I know of at least 3 stories of it having mysteriously caused fish deaths in FW and SW applications.

I also know of people using it long term with success. I used it for a month or two with no ill effects.

It brings nitrate to absolute zero in a matter of about 24 hours and keeps it there, provided you keep it recharged. It also scavenges any discolorants <not a word. I know... out of the water. It makes water noticeably clearer. Even water that is already as clear as you think it could be.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> Works yes.
> Risk is involved. I know of at least 3 stories of it having mysteriously caused fish deaths in FW and SW applications.
> 
> I also know of people using it long term with success. I used it for a month or two with no ill effects.
> ...


Thanks for the info, it does sound like a great product but I was affraid it was another gimmick because it just sounded a way TOO GOOD.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

it does work very well....... I used it for a long time, but when I switched 65g tanks I never recharged it because I have no bleach here, should get some, also I want to run it more actively, like in a phosban filter.... maybe I will try that this weekend before selling the tank


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I've used it with great success but it's an AGGRESSIVE scavenging resin, thus the negative effects. It works too well as they say.

Use less than the recommended use on the directions if you are having issues and suggested if just to help "polish things up" and you will be fine.

HTH


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

wtac said:


> I've used it with great success but it's an AGGRESSIVE scavenging resin, thus the negative effects. It works too well as they say.
> 
> Use less than the recommended use on the directions if you are having issues and suggested if just to help "polish things up" and you will be fine.
> 
> HTH


How can it work too well?

Please explain and give an example


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't explain no doubt Wilson can but I think the exact same thing. It takes you from swamp to open heart surgery sterile when you want to go from swamp to spring-fed brook kinda thing.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> I can't explain no doubt Wilson can but I think the exact same thing. It takes you from swamp to open heart surgery sterile when you want to go from swamp to spring-fed brook kinda thing.


So your saying I could use this and then never have to do a water change or filter cleaning for like a year? Just water top ups?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

TBemba said:


> So your saying I could use this and then never have to do a water change or filter cleaning for like a year? Just water top ups?


If you want to run water with no kH and no trace elements and watch your fish slowly waste away, yes 

Purigen creates a cleanER environment but you still need regular maintenance. It's like car wax. You still need to wash the car.. But the car is always nice and shiny.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I use it and it works great, i would recommend it!!!!!!!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> If you want to run water with no kH and no trace elements .


Does this mean that this stuff acts like an RO unit? So if I get this stuff It would replace an RO unit? Doesn't RO stripes away all the trace elements? does it also lower Ph?


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Does this mean that this stuff acts like an RO unit? So if I get this stuff It would replace an RO unit? Doesn't RO stripes away all the trace elements? does it also lower Ph?


according to seachem it removes ammonia, nitrites and nitrates without removing trace elements. I put it in the tank and will be testing the levels to see what kind of impact it has on everything.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I am trying to get a handle on that it will and will not do?

I was wondering if i bought a brand new fish tank and put this stuff in and waited let say a day could i start adding fish?


----------



## Kovac (May 3, 2010)

TBemba said:


> I am trying to get a handle on that it will and will not do?
> 
> I was wondering if i bought a brand new fish tank and put this stuff in and waited let say a day could i start adding fish?


I wouldnt. You want to give the live rock a chance to build up some bacteria and settle. But then again this stuff eats away the ammonia so I dont know how the live rock would live after a while?!?


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

TBemba said:


> I am trying to get a handle on that it will and will not do?
> 
> I was wondering if i bought a brand new fish tank and put this stuff in and waited let say a day could i start adding fish?


Ok I dont think that it gets rid of the ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels that quick. So on a new tank, you would still have to do your normal cycling. It *MIGHT* cycle the tank faster but that all depends on other factors within the system.



Kovac said:


> I wouldnt. You want to give the live rock a chance to build up some bacteria and settle. But then again this stuff eats away the ammonia so I dont know how the live rock would live after a while?!?


what does this eating ammonia have anything to do with the live rock, ammonia is created from waste ie. fish urine, feces as well as decomposing fish food and dead tissue. Anything on the live rock that is alive would not be affected by the purigen. It is just a media that stabalizes and help keep those three important levels close to zero.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

TBemba said:


> I am trying to get a handle on that it will and will not do?
> 
> I was wondering if i bought a brand new fish tank and put this stuff in and waited let say a day could i start adding fish?


i think that could be very bad as it wouldnt cycle as the media would just keep absorbing the ammonia and once its saturated the cycle would begin and you would probably loose a few of the weaker fi


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

cablemike said:


> i think that could be very bad as it wouldnt cycle as the media would just keep absorbing the ammonia and once its saturated the cycle would begin and you would probably loose a few of the weaker fi


thats why you have to keep it charged. Its just like any other filter you have running in your system, ie protein skimmer, chaeto or anything else. If you were to all of a sudden stop using it or it were to malfunction, your levels would rise.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I have used it on a new tank and found that it took longer for my tank to stabilize. I do not have any conclusive evidence, just from my personal observation. 
_Usually_, when I setup a new tank I bring over alot of filtration that was seeding before hand in prep for the new tank and I do not experience a new cycle. But for some reason, when I used purigen on a new tank, I experienced a bacterial bloom which lasted almost 2 weeks. Generally, any bacterial bloom I have ever come across has lasted no more than several days.
In my opinion, I would allow the tank to fully cycle first before adding in the purigen.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> I have used it on a new tank and found that it took longer for my tank to stabilize. I do not have any conclusive evidence, just from my personal observation.
> 
> _Usually_, when I setup a new tank I bring over alot of filtration that was seeding before hand in prep for the new tank and I do not experience a new cycle. But for some reason, when I used purigen on a new tank, I experienced a bacterial bloom which lasted almost 2 weeks. Generally, any bacterial bloom I have ever come across has lasted no more than several days.
> 
> In my opinion, I would allow the tank to fully cycle first before adding in the purigen.


that makes sense to


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

TBemba said:


> I am trying to get a handle on that it will and will not do?
> 
> I was wondering if i bought a brand new fish tank and put this stuff in and waited let say a day could i start adding fish?


This from the guy who is trying to convince NVES to cycle a tank with goldfish.

Purigen is an organic scavenging resin that targets nitrogenous compounds. A reverse osmosis unit is a membrane that physically seperates pure water (H2O with very very little perhaps 4 or 5ppm of anything left in it whatsoever) from whatever dissolved solids are present in said water.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> I can't explain no doubt Wilson can but I think the exact same thing. It takes you from swamp to open heart surgery sterile when you want to go from swamp to spring-fed brook kinda thing.





AquariAM said:


> If you want to run water with no kH and no trace elements and watch your fish slowly waste away, yes
> 
> Purigen creates a cleanER environment but you still need regular maintenance. It's like car wax. You still need to wash the car.. But the car is always nice and shiny.


your analogies are killing me lol. Pure


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

this would be some you would throw in your canister filter if you tested your water and the nitrates were off the chart.. you could change 75% of your water which would cause a cycle or throw this in your filter and do a 25% water change causing less stress to your tank.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

So in summation, the function of purigen can be described as follows:

_Nothing can replace water changes, water change is like a oil change for a car, even if you don't drive the car, oil needs to be changed once in a while.

It takes you from swamp to open heart surgery sterile when you want to go from swamp to spring-fed brook kinda thing.

Purigen creates a cleanER environment but you still need regular maintenance. It's like car wax. You still need to wash the car.. But the car is always nice and shiny._


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

If you want my opinion, the stuff is just way too aggressive. I personally wouldn't put it within 10 feet of any of my tanks.

And no...this is not a magical solution that will eliminate water changes.

High nitrates? Water changes or a better sump.

Discoloration? Carbon. (Even though I hate carbon too~!)

Ammonia? If you have it, something is wrong anyway.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I agree it's incredibly aggressive. I'd never use it in a normal situation. Say you had a prize, fragile fish that needed to be kept in absolutely pristine water for a week or two to heal from something. That could be a plausible use. I see no point in having such a clean environment as purigen provides though in a tank long term. I thought it was too aggressive too when I used it.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I have to ask, what do you guys mean by too aggressive?

from what I understand, the goal is to keep your ammonia, nitrite and nitrates as low as possible, preferably at zero. If this product does it and does it well without disrupting anything else in the system, then why wouldnt you want to use it?

I understand that why use it if you already have all those levels zero, its just a waste of money in that sense other than as a preventative measure.

I also understand that you still need to do water changes and maintain the aquarium like you normally would.

I just dont see how a product that does everything you want it to do, is too aggressive.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

caker_chris said:


> I have to ask, what do you guys mean by too aggressive?
> 
> from what I understand, the goal is to keep your ammonia, nitrite and nitrates as low as possible, preferably at zero. If this product does it and does it well without *disrupting anything else in the system*, then why wouldnt you want to use it?


That's what it does. Your biofilter will have no food. It just eats up everything. If you don't stay on top of your purigen recharge you will have issues. Either that, or use a very very small amount of purigen.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Apparently Wilson is now forcing me to experiment with purigen on my 65g tank =D

I dun' wanna!

Perhaps we can come up with some interesting results though =D


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't use that sh*t man.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> That's what it does. Your biofilter will have no food. It just eats up everything. If you don't stay on top of your purigen recharge you will have issues. Either that, or use a very very small amount of purigen.


oh so what your trying to say is that your chaeto and live rock wont grow if you use the purigen?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

yep, because there's no nitrogenous wastes to feed them.

The only place I'd use this stuff is to breed softwater FW fish.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> yep, because there's no nitrogenous wastes to feed them.
> 
> The only place I'd use this stuff is to breed softwater FW fish.


How does it help the softwater FW fish breed?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> yep, because there's no nitrogenous wastes to feed them.
> 
> The only place I'd use this stuff is to breed softwater FW fish.


sorry Eric, you're wrong! since my last post in here last week I think it was, I said I was going to try it again...

I went to ken bought a 250ml container put half into a bag (super fine bag) and put it directly in the path of my skimmer outlet. My cheato has not stopped growing - I have like half a 30g refuge of cheato, and the main difference is the water looks clearer and less dust ending up on the glass, I have to check the color, but I think I may swap the batches and set one for recharging in the next day or two - seems fast but I've always had nutrient problems in my tank

for the most part, I'd tell people who are curious, to experiment....

if it doesn't do something, take it out, if you're worried about it go two weeks on two weeks off and see the differences


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If it reduces nitrates and other organics to 0, then your chaeto won't grow. If your chaeto continues to grow, that suggests that you still have excess organics that aren't absorbed by the Purigen that can be harnessed for growth by the growing cheato.

Trust me, if you don't have any nitrogenous nutrients, your plants will be hard pressed to grow. Ask any planted tank folk - 0 nitrates will = very little growth. If you go in and measure your nitrates, they might be 0, but likely your chaeto is using what little is left in there. 

Use the purigen long term, and your chaeto will stop growing


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> If it reduces nitrates and other organics to 0, then your chaeto won't grow. If your chaeto continues to grow, that suggests that you still have excess organics that aren't absorbed by the Purigen that can be harnessed for growth by the growing cheato.
> 
> Trust me, if you don't have any nitrogenous nutrients, your plants will be hard pressed to grow. Ask any planted tank folk - 0 nitrates will = very little growth. If you go in and measure your nitrates, they might be 0, but likely your chaeto is using what little is left in there.
> 
> Use the purigen long term, and your chaeto will stop growing


oh I understand that, but I've used purigen before, and had cheato grow, back in the beginning....first 65g I used it all the time, and then got cheato and it still grew..... really that much excess organics? not that I really care ATM but just curious...... iunno....


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well the point of the purigen is to remove organics. If you're still getting chaeto growth, I'd expect that you still have excess organics floating around in therem for the chaeto to use towards growth.

Maybe use more? Maybe you're exhausting it just to get it down to low/zero levels, but it can't keep up? Dunno


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

The plants and the purigen will be competing for nitrogen. The plants may be grabbing enough ammonia (which they prefer) before it gets oxidized and grabbed by the purigen. Available nitrogen is a scarce resource in most natural systems, and plants are very good at recovering it even from very low concentrations.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

ok, so we established that purigen will eat up all the nutrients in your system that you dont want. So I have to say and someone can correct me if I am wrong but, WHO CARES. I thought the whole point of having chaeto grow was to get rid of the nutrients in the system so that it doesnt become toxic to the animals and so that you dont have unwanted algae take over the tank? If the purigen or the chaeto does it, who cares as long as it isn't present, currently I am running purigen and chaeto and your right the chaeto doesnt seem to be growing, atleast not very much, but are we having a chaeto growing compitition or something?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well, I still would desire some chaeto growth as cheato is an excellent place for pods, brittle stars, bristle worms and other microfauna to develop within your refugium.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Well, I still would desire some chaeto growth as cheato is an excellent place for pods, brittle stars, bristle worms and other microfauna to develop within your refugium.


for sure! I almost can't see in my refuge from the cheato/calupera (bugger to get out of a refuge - not mixed with the cheato, only on the floor/rocks)

my pod population is insane, my dragon goby has gotten really fat


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Here's my two cents on the issue having used purigen and seeing what it does.

It does what it claims to. 100%. It is a phenomenal, viciously aggressive organic scavenging resin. Polishes water amazingly. Makes everything ***** and span and crystal clear and clean etc etc

Is that good, though?

I mean, sure, on paper, that's fantastic! No more nitrogenous compounds. period. No ammonia no nitrite no nitrate. Ever. Seachem told me in an email correspondence I had with them (They're excellent at email and explaining their products BTW and I commend them for this. Great folks at Seachem) that Purigen is SO aggressive, that often times it can remove the very compounds which would break down into ammonia in the first place-- but could not elaborate. 

Here's the thing though-- do humans really truly understand nature enough to screw with it? I think the answer, based on history, is no. We understand it enough to enclose it in a box and allow it to happen. We understand it enough to perhaps steer it slightly in one direction or another. 

(Will edit after dinner and continue)


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> Here's my two cents on the issue having used purigen and seeing what it does.
> 
> It does what it claims to. 100%. It is a phenomenal, viciously aggressive organic scavenging resin. Polishes water amazingly. Makes everything ***** and span and crystal clear and clean etc etc
> 
> ...


but have you had any ill effects? I havent been using it long probably about a month and i have no problems. The fish are really happy, i even have mushrooms growing and some zoanthids which hichiked on a piece of live rock are growing and actually growing really fast (I wish i took a picture of it when I first bought it and what I saw last night).

I can say one thing though, this time around I am using purigen and my tank is better than ever.

Like i said, i have only been using it about a month and I am also alot more mature and educated than the last time I had a saltwater aquarium, but I have nothing bad to say about the product.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

*answer from seachem on some things*

Hi everyone, Been reading this post and it's quite interesting. I sent an email to seachem and the link for this thread and asked them to review.......

This was their response to me.. hope all this helps to clarify certain things for certain people.

phone: only email please
comments: Hello there, Would seachem purigen affect plant growth or chaeto growth? Could you please review this thread and provide an answer that i can post... I want to use this product as well but don't want it to cause a cycle issue if i remove the product at some point in time or if i want to add some plants to have them die because there are no nutrients... Could you please take a moment to review this thread and comment back please: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14578&page=5 
thank-you
sheldon

------------------------------------------------------------------------> REMOTE_HOST: 64.208.193.66> HTTP_USER_AGENT: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; >Windows NT 5.1; Trident/4.0) Hello Sheldon, Thanks for the email. To be quite honest, Purigen may not be appropriate for all types of systems. Just to reiterate, Purigen is an organic scavenging resin, which means it has an extreme affinity for nitrogenous compounds. Yes; it will remove nitrogenous waste before they can convert into ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate. It will also remove color bodies and tannins from the water, allowing for crystal clear perfection. So for someone that has a system with a high organic load (i.e. a lot of fish, plants, etc), then there really should not be a concern of Purigen stripping all the nutrients from the water. Waste is being produced constantly in these types of systems, therefore, allowing for the Purigen to help control ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate in the tank, while at the same time keeping your bacteria and plants happy. Not only that, but usually if someone has a heavily planted tank, then they are supplementing (i.e. nitrogen) on a regular basis, in order to keep their plants thriving. Unlike carbon, Purigen is not going to remove things such as trace elements, metals, or any other important nutrients. It is only interested in the nitrogenous compounds and color bodies. With that being said, for someone that is simply growing chaeto or other types of beneficial algae without any fish or additional supplementation, then no, Purigen might not be the best option for you. There is not enough waste/organics being produced that would allow for the plants and bacteria to thrive, while using Purigen, as it would certainly remove what is present (which is what it is supposed to do). It all comes down to the needs of the particular system you intend to keep and whether you will need more aggressive filtration or less aggressive filtration. I hope this cleared things up! Feel free to contact us if there are any further questions or concerns. Have a great day! Seachem Support 100215 http://twitter.com/seachemhttp://www.facebook.com/pages/Seachem-Laboratories-Inc/234037027634 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Seachem Laboratories, Inc.1000 Seachem Drive, Madison, GA 30650888-SEACHEM Fax 706-343-6070seachem.com - jurassipet.com - watergardenoasis.com - avipet.com


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

caker_chris said:


> but have you had any ill effects? I havent been using it long probably about a month and i have no problems. The fish are really happy, i even have mushrooms growing and some zoanthids which hichiked on a piece of live rock are growing and actually growing really fast (I wish i took a picture of it when I first bought it and what I saw last night).
> 
> I can say one thing though, this time around I am using purigen and my tank is better than ever.
> 
> Like i said, i have only been using it about a month and I am also alot more mature and educated than the last time I had a saltwater aquarium, but I have nothing bad to say about the product.


This is quite interesting to me.. i have fish and corals, no refugium just a skimmer and filter running so i think i will give this a try see how it goes.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

fish_luva said:


> Hi everyone, Been reading this post and it's quite interesting. I sent an email to seachem and the link for this thread and asked them to review.......
> 
> This was their response to me.. hope all this helps to clarify certain things for certain people.
> 
> ...


Thanks for emailing seachem for us. I think all of our questions and concerns have been answered now.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Your welcome, I was interested in this product myself, I think i will be purchasing some of this myself for freshwater non-planted tanks for sure... Now to find a good source to get the product..... But that should be for another thread somewhere else.....
Cheers!!!!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

fish_luva said:


> Your welcome, I was interested in this product myself, I think i will be purchasing some of this myself for freshwater non-planted tanks for sure... Now to find a good source to get the product..... But that should be for another thread somewhere else.....
> Cheers!!!!


Mops is a great place to get it from Link here


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

TBemba said:


> Mops is a great place to get it from Link here


tks... much appreciated


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

fish_luva said:


> tks... much appreciated


No Problem, they are great to deal with, you can even drop by their location in Hamilton Ontario.

I am thinking about getting some as well. I had thought it worked like they say it did. But the other people on the forum that have all the experience disagree.

I guess it comes down to trying it and making your own conclusions.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

*"it will remove nitrogenous waste before they can convert into ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate"*

If this is true, what form of this "nitrogenous waste" is before it gets broken down into ammonia? Can someone explain this a little more?

Also I guess what's claimed is that the waste gets trapped and does not get processed further into next stage. How is it done?


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

conix67 said:


> *"it will remove nitrogenous waste before they can convert into ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate"*
> 
> If this is true, what form of this "nitrogenous waste" is before it gets broken down into ammonia? Can someone explain this a little more?
> 
> Also I guess what's claimed is that the waste gets trapped and does not get processed further into next stage. How is it done?


I guess they mean waste that has the potential to turn nitrogenous is removed before it does.

and as far as how its done is probably a question only seachem's chemists can answer considering that I havent seen any other product similar to this.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

caker_chris said:


> I guess they mean waste that has the potential to turn nitrogenous is removed before it does.
> 
> and as far as how its done is probably a question only seachem's chemists can answer considering that I havent seen any other product similar to this.


Based on the description, it sounds like the waste such as ones from fishes get filtered, trapped and locked inside "purigen", keeping its state until released during "recycling" process, and no biology is invovled.

This sounds pretty much like magic, and usually what's described as magic is difficult to implement using pure science.

I guess it's easy to prove this in a lab. should look for lab test results on this.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

conix67 said:


> Based on the description, it sounds like the waste such as ones from fishes get filtered, trapped and locked inside "purigen", keeping its state until released during "recycling" process, and no biology is invovled.
> 
> This sounds pretty much like magic, and usually what's described as magic is difficult to implement using pure science.
> 
> I guess it's easy to prove this in a lab. should look for lab test results on this.


There are advantages in science all the time, seachem has obviously found something that works, and they are probably not willing to share their discovery. I say good for them.

Once again I say if there are no bad effects and works for your particular system, you cant go wrong.

Then again personal preferance and experimentation comes into play as well.

I would also say that if what you have set up in your aquarium is working beautifully why mess with it. Unless its broke don't fix it.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I've head it works great, but I've also heard way too many experiences of it crashing a whole tank.

That doesn't mean it was always the Purigen - it could have been the owner misusing it. You have to be extra cautious after you recharge the stuff.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Chris S said:


> I've head it works great, but I've also heard way too many experiences of it crashing a whole tank.
> 
> That doesn't mean it was always the Purigen - it could have been the owner misusing it. You have to be extra cautious after you recharge the stuff.


It also could have been that the owner had a problem already, thought that the purigen would fix the problem and now is blaming the purigen as well. I just dont see anyway that this could make a tank crash or do any harm. It may not work on certain setups but to make a tank crash, i think that there has to be some outside cause such as not using it properly, maybe they recharged it incorrectly and got it contaminated, ect..


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

caker_chris said:


> It also could have been that the owner had a problem already, thought that the purigen would fix the problem and now is blaming the purigen as well. I just dont see anyway that this could make a tank crash or do any harm. It may not work on certain setups but to make a tank crash, i think that there has to be some outside cause such as not using it properly, maybe they recharged it incorrectly and got it contaminated, ect..


As Wilson said earlier, if it does work, works almost too well, meaning it absorbs other elements that you want to keep in the tank, which is possibility of it causing issues.


----------

